

Apparel by Karma - Clothing with Purpose - Inexib

Hey there guys. I'm going to make this post extremely simple and quick so I don't waste anyone's time. I have recently started a clothing line by the name of Apparel by Karma, which combines quality designer merchandise with reasonable pricing. We are actually geared to appeal to gamers for the most part, although anyone from any walk of life should be able to buy and enjoy our clothing, AND know that they are helping a good cause.<p>Apparel by Karma donates 5% of all profit each month to a different charity, whether it be for cancer research or for underprivileged kids. We also want to make sure that you get great looking merchandise without happening to spend an arm and a leg for it.<p>Lets take a step back for a second, backtrack about 10 months ago. My grandmother was diagnosed with something similar to brain cancer, and I almost truly felt the cold brush of death for the first time. Thanks to a few different charity organizations and some medical help, she is now doing much better, although it won't last forever. The reason this was able to happen was because of a YouTube video I made, and a cry of help that I made at a desperate time in my life.<p>The point is, charity changed my life, and since then I have been working hard to make a difference in the world myself. I'm posting on here simply because starting a new business is not an easy thing, especially when you're just a row-boat in the big ocean. In addition, being focused around charity makes it a little tougher to expand, which isn't discouraging for me at all. Life is nothing without a challenge.<p>Anyways, in an effort to get a step ahead and make Apparel by Karma successful, I am having a like/share contest on our Facebook page. It may not seem like much, but I have a feeling with the right amount of support I can really fulfill the goal I have. And I would really, really appreciate both your support and your input, guys.<p>www.facebook.com/apparelbykarma
======
DrSulfurious
Interesting, good luck.

